# The unusual nature of banner ads here



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I will admit I don’t understand how banner ads work and how a particular ad is chosen to pop up on a given site, but the number of ads here is getting out of control. 

It’s not so much the frequency, but the content. Ads having to do with clothing I get. 

But lately I’ve been getting big banner ads for dating hot Russian babes and for women’s lingerie. Needless to say it’s a bit disconcerting when I pull up the homepage and there happens to be someone next to me. These ads are accompanied by large pics intended to draw the eye. 

Is it just me or am I missing something?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I have noticed the same. My wife thinks I am cruising women’s lingerie sites.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

They aren't so bad now. But, years ago, some of Alexander Kabbaz's ads were quite provocative as well. He semi-tastefully managed to put the ho in hosiery.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I have noticed the same. My wife thinks I am cruising women's lingerie sites.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Presumably looking to buy something for your new Russian girlfriend.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I have noticed the same. My wife thinks I am cruising women's lingerie sites.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Mine too! I kid you not, this almost caused quite the quarrel in the Troones homestead the other day.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Some of these new banners are "follow" banners. Meaning that if you're looking at the L.L. Bean website for khaki's and then come to this website a banner with the exact same khaki's will show up from L.L. Bean.

Now I know no one is looking at a Russian brides website so I'm having our tech guys look into this.

THANKS.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

As Andy indicated, the demand partners ads are usually contextual in nature, whenever possible.

Keep in mind they are contextual for the computer (or device) from which you are visiting from and not specifically sites you personally visit.

As an example, my wife and I share a home pc, and she's been visiting a lot of sites related to the Keto diet/program.

Now, when I visit our site here, I see ads related to Keto products even though I personally have no interest in the subject matter 

Furthermore, I have found that the ads are getting either more intelligent or more creepy (depending on how you look at it). They seem to be showing me information pertaining to videos I've watched on YouTube, or even information I've seen on FB.

Our ad-stack has not really changed all that much in 2018, but we are testing new demand partners and seeing how they perform for us, while always trying to balance usability & user experience.

We have configured some of the new ones to hide if you are logged in, because we want to be as considerate as possible to our members who are logging in and joining in on the discussion.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well I'm not looking for Russian babes and I ain't looking for lingerie. Also, I wipe my history and cookies daily. Here are two screen shots from the last minute.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> Well I'm not looking for Russian babes and I ain't looking for lingerie. Also, I wipe my history and cookies daily. Here are two screen shots from the last minute.


Interesting. That ad is brought to you courtesy of Google Ads.

Very strange.

That's mobile, so are you clearing your cookies on your mobile browser?

Do you have any IP spoofing or anything of that nature on your mobile phone?

Hard to say why Google Ads would allow such an ad.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

SG_67 said:


> Is it just me or am I missing something?


Hmmm..since they are contextual, you may want to re-think the other sites you visit.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I haven’t a clue as to what IP spoofing might be and I clear cookies at least 1-2 x/day.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> I haven't a clue as to what IP spoofing might be


IP spoofing/masking is usually related using a VPN of some sort. It's a process that hides or masks your public ip address, which in turn hides your actual location.

I see by your screenshot that you are on a wifi connection.

Without making any changes, go to https://www.ip-adress.com/ and take a screenshot of what that site tells you your IP address & location information is.

Post that here if you don't mind.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@SG_67 Thanks. Very strange.

Not really sure why you'd be seeing those ads from your mobile phone.

Is the wifi a personal at-home wifi, a public wifi, or work wifi?

I'd be curious if you'd be willing to test something else.

1. Go to a different website altogether, and make sure you do not have any tabs open to our site.

2. Go into your browser history, clear all cookies and content.

3. Turn off your wifi connection, and go onto your regular mobile network connection 3G/4G.

4. Visit our site again, login, and see if you get the same ads.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

It’s public WiFi. When I get a chance I’ll do that


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> It's public WiFi.


Ok, it could be something related to the public wifi.

I can't say for certain, but the 3G/4G test will give us some additional information.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Obviously that's a terrorist based IP address with ties to organized crime, drug smuggling, human trafficking and plots to overthrow all existing government organizations.

Don't see anything wrong from here!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey! What do you know...it worked. No more Russian babes. Now we're onto Asian babes








!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Given a choice . . .


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> What do you know...it worked. No more Russian babes. Now we're onto Asian babes


@SG_67 well, at least we've made some progress 

TBH, I feel a little left out -- all I see are ads for CarGurus.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

What can I say....Russian and Asian babes want a piece of this action.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, whew....I don't feel left out anymore.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

This is very interesting indeed.

I've never seen ads like that here on the site, and as soon as we start this thread, I'm now seeing similar ads.

Here is what I found when I clicked on the little blue triangle in the upper right of the ad:










Afaik, I have not knowingly visited any dating sites, but interestingly, I discovered a bit more...

When you're logged into Google, go to this page:
https://adssettings.google.com/authenticated

Then scroll down a bit and see if you see this:










If you click on it, you'll see the option to turn that particular category off:










I just did that, and will be curious to see what happens.

@SG_67 - I'd be curious to find out if you see that in your account. If so, turn it off and let's see if it stops those ads from showing.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I will as soon as I’ve finished the vodka and eaten the pierogi my Russian girlfriend has prepared for me. 

Do let me know if you find true love.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@SG_67 You and i need to be friends


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Maybe that is the sort of ads they show to people without much browsing history.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Odd, I was part of a dating website (for those of us of a certain age) and dropped it when I acquired a lady friend. But I don't get any of those adds. Strange.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Try surfing some porn sites. You will probably receive AARP ads.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

SG_67 said:


> What can I say....Russian and Asian babes want a piece of this action.


Who doesn't?!? 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Thanks Mike. I just checked my Google Advertising list and I'm now very depressed. The most adventurous category for me was Vacuums and Floor Care!


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Andy said:


> The most adventurous category for me was Vacuums and Floor Care!


Well to be sure, those are very exciting categories -- vacuums especially


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

mikel said:


> Well to be sure, those are very exciting categories -- vacuums especially


Nahhh... Vacuums suck.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Forget the banner ads. I am looking to purchase a "real passport" from felix102. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> purchase a "real passport" from felix102


Because we know we can't get real passports anywhere else than from felix102


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well at least I'm seeing some rather interesting ones now!

It's probably the only one I've ever clicked on, and I'm actually glad I did.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Faust (May 1, 2012)

If you are tired of "cookie specific ads" on any site, I would recommend adding the following Firefox extensions: Ghosty, HTTPS Everywhere, and Adblock Plus.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

The banner ads I see on AAAC are typically closely related to other browsing I’ve been doing on my device. Just sayin’. Perhaps you’ve been searching for some, uh, socks?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

FLMike said:


> The banner ads I see on AAAC are typically closely related to other browsing I've been doing on my device. Just sayin'. Perhaps you've been searching for some, uh, socks?


It must be an odd algorithm that assumes such ads are in line with my browsing history.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Are we gonna get some COCKSOX freebies or something? Haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

FLMike said:


> The banner ads I see on AAAC are typically closely related to other browsing I've been doing on my device. Just sayin'. Perhaps you've been searching for some, uh, socks?


Exactly.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

A Silicon Valley Techie in King Arthur's Court.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Perhaps some would indulge me and critique future posts for worthiness of this genre.

Question; any way we could add a new sub forum for this? Why should we lose the business.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> View attachment 28721
> 
> 
> Perhaps some would indulge me and critique future posts for worthiness of this genre.
> ...


A few of your posts have raised a smile.
It's a start.......


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

derum said:


> A few of your posts have raised a smile.
> It's a start.......


With a bit of work, perhaps they'll raise something else.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Gee, I never get anything like that.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oldsarge said:


> Gee, I never get anything like that.


You must be doing something wrong my friend!

Someone sees the talent hidden inside me.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

For those whose shoe habit is starting to outpace their financial means of feeding it, I have found your solution.










Boys, how would you like a new pair of EG every month?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

As if you needed another reason to visit Istanbul:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hmmmm, a safe alternative to indexed funds.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

You gotta get more than 4 students if you wanna pay the bills!


----------

